# :: ECS Tuning :: V-Checker/Scanner For Audi Vehicles!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

V-Checkers are small but mighty diagnostic tools. The Basic model pulls and erases diagnostic codes, so you can identify common vehicle problems quickly, by type.

V-Checker Pro is a huge step up the diagnostic ladder. Compatible with the CAN data interface used on 2005 and newer VAG vehicles, it is a full-featured repair scanner that reads and displays critical system data, and performs reset and test functions to speed and confirm repairs.

Both scanners operate on vehicle power through the data link connector, so there are no batteries to replace.

Small But Mighty

Fits:

Audi Models 1996+

*Click HERE to order or for more information. *



Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Plenty in stock!! 

Jason


----------

